
Limitations of Quantum Computing Algorithms (2003) [pdf] - bshanks
https://www.siam.org/pdf/news/100.pdf
======
ivan_ah
Awesome article. Probably the best intro to quantum computing ever. The
perfect balance of educational + hype destruction.

The only thing that I know of, that has come up over the years since Sara's
article, that could possibly be interesting is this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_algorithm_for_linear_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_algorithm_for_linear_systems_of_equations)

------
bshanks
The paper on lower bounds for black-box quantum algorithms trying to solve NP
appears to be [https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-
ph/9701001.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/9701001.pdf) (?)

~~~
ivan_ah
Seems like it.

Hey thx for linking to this, that's some good papers.

